# Newbie from Flint Michigan saying "hello"!



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey everybody... I just stumbled across your forum, and it seems to be right up my alley...

I'm Steve; I'm 30 yrs old, married, and have the two best daughters in the world.

I'm a body piercer for a living; I've been piercing professionally since 1996.
I co-own Consolidated Ink & Steel in downtown Flint Michigan.

I'm also a partner in a halloween prop company that we're trying to get off the ground (After the Flesh FX).

I'm a member of the Motor City Haunt Club.

I'm a HUGE firearms fanatic.

I love to build/drive/abuse hotrods...



That's about it for me!!!
Steve


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here Steve.

Has Weime been behaving?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome Your Going To Fit Right In


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! What a diverse set of skills and attributes! Good to have you here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

First Bucky piercing is free..........


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Flipansick? Is that your real name? You were meant to be a haunter!
Welcome to the forum. Browse around and jump right in, the water is fine....of course to us, that means cold, dark and spooky with a layer of fog billowing over top! But that's the way we like it!
Glad to have you hear!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Steve.....I think you're gonna like it here


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Steve!


----------

